# [SOLVED]Update jadra

## gibon

Witam!

Moze mi ktos powiedziec jak zmienic jajko z 2.6.15 na 2.6.16, przez emerge nie da sie zrobic aktualizacji bo pisze ze jajko jest aktualne.

PozdrawiamLast edited by gibon on Fri Jun 23, 2006 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piotruspan

a 

```
emerge --sync
```

 kiedy ostatnio było ?

----------

## Drainer

wpisz emerge --info i sprawdź czy masz

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"
```

jak nie to dodaj takie coś do /etc/make.conf no i poźniej to co jest napisane w poprzednim poście

----------

## Raku

 *Drainer wrote:*   

> wpisz emerge --info i sprawdź czy masz
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"
> ```
> ...

 

1. dlaczego zakładasz, że autor tematu posiada architekturę 64-bitową?

2. gentoo-sources-2.6.16 dostępne są także dla gałęzi stabilnej zarówno dla x86 jaki i amd64:

```
/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r9.ebuild:KEYWORDS="amd64 ~ia64 ppc ppc64 ~sparc x86"
```

3. w /etc/make.conf wystarczy wpisać ~amd64, nie trzeba dopisywać amd64

4. radzenie komuś, kto nie zna na tyle gentoo, aby potrafić samodzielnie zaktualizować kernel, aby sobie coś takiego wpisał w /etc/make.conf jest IMO albo złośliwością, albo wynikiem własnej niewiedzy. Bo chyba do aktualizacji kernela nie potrzeba aktualizować 90% systemu?

----------

## gibon

Po zrobieniu 

```
emerge --sync
```

dalej to samo, ze nie ma nowszej wersji, moze mam w emerge zmienic serwery na inne?? Nie mam pojecia co zrobic, zawze moge sciagnac najnowsze jajko i tym sie pobawic ale chcialbym to zrobic przez emerge jesli sie da.

----------

## piotruspan

to się musi udać przez emerge

napisz dokładnie co wpisujesz, i co odpowiada Ci system

wklej wynik emerge info

i ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/

----------

## wuja

A może już masz zemergowane jajko 2.6.16 ale go nie skompilowałeś i nie zainstalowałeś w systemie?

----------

## noobah

Wuja może mieć rację, pokaż co ci wypluwa

```
ls /usr/src
```

----------

## Drainer

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Drainer wrote:*   wpisz emerge --info i sprawdź czy masz
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"
> ```
> ...

 

To miał być przykład. może nie ma dodanego ACCEPT_KEYWORDS albo ma ale bez ~, mój błąd  :Embarassed: 

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 3. w /etc/make.conf wystarczy wpisać ~amd64, nie trzeba dopisywać amd64

 

o tym nie wiedziałem

----------

## Raku

 *Drainer wrote:*   

> To miał być przykład. może nie ma dodanego ACCEPT_KEYWORDS albo ma ale bez ~, mój błąd 

 

IMO należy zaznaczać wyraźnie, że to przykład, lub pisać w sposób uogólniony (w tym przypadku np. ~arch, najlepiej z dopisanym przykładem: np. ~amd64).

Forum przegladają też tacy, co przeklepują wszystko co tu znaleźli, a później będą nowe posty, że coś nie działa, a po 10 stronach dyskusji okaże się, ze ma athlona xp na 64 bitach  :Smile:  Był już taki wątek z modprobe i kartą sieciową, za który jedną osobę z forum troszkę za mocno zbeształem   :Embarassed: , a który spowodował, że ktoś inny miał problem, bo karta realteka nie chciała mu działać na module od intela   :Cool: 

Tyle spraw organizacyjnych. Wracajmy do tematu:

warto sprawdzić poleceniem eix (należy wcześniej go zainstalować), jakie są dostępne wersje gentoo-sources, jakie zainstalowane, jakie maskowane, itp.)

----------

## gibon

Daje to chcieliscie

```

gibon ~ # emerge --info

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="p_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa apache2 audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt ctype cups dba dvd eds emboss encode ethereal exif expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms lzw lzw-tiff mad memlimit mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline samba sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales xml xml2 xmms xpm xsl xv zlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics linguas_pl linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

gibon ~ # ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/

razem 124

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root     4096 lut 13 15:48 .

drwxr-xr-x  27 root root     4096 lut 13 15:47 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    58609 lut 13 15:47 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     4096 lut 13 15:47 files

-rw-r--r--   1 root root      662 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.4.31-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root      669 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.4.32-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     1226 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     1231 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r7.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     1214 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.6.15.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     1233 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     1235 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     1238 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r3.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     1238 lut 13 15:47 gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r4.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     1235 lut 13 15:48 gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5.ebuild

-rw-rw-r--   1 root portage  1796 lut 13 15:48 Manifest

-rw-r--r--   1 root root      283 lut 13 15:47 metadata.xml

```

```

gibon ~ # ls /usr/src/

razem 12

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 maj 31 22:44 .

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root 4096 cze  7 09:16 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 lut  9 00:13 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 maj 31 22:44 linux -> linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 4096 cze 13 14:00 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5

```

tak, ze napewno nie zemergowao sie, jakies propozycje??

----------

## noobah

[OT] w LANG masz literówkę [/OT]

----------

## gibon

Poprawilem literowke, ale dalej nie wiem jak updatowac to jajko

----------

## Raku

to to pokaż wynik działania:

```
ls -l /usr/portage/metadata
```

oraz

```
cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk
```

----------

## milu

 *gibon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gibon ~ # ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/
> ...

 

nie zemergowało się bo ostatnim w Twoim drzewku portage jest 2.6.15-r5. Kiedy robiłeś synchronizację (emerge --sync ??)

----------

## gibon

OK, zrobilem jeszcze raz emerge --sync i teraz przeszlo, jednak jest nastepny problem.

Po wpisaniu:

```

gibon ~ # emerge -u gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/coldplug package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

w /usr/portage itd. jest juz build jajka 2.6.17

----------

## milu

kilka linijek więcej -> zwłaszcza taką na czerwono byś podał po: 

```
emerge -puv gentoo-sources
```

----------

## gibon

oto wynik po emerge -puv gentoo-sources

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-090-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5 [0.14.4] -doc -emacs +nls -nocxx 6,939 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 [4.1.4] -bootstrap -build +nls -static 780 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2 [5.5-r1] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm -minimal -nocxx                                                                        -unicode 2,259 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.0-r12] (-afs) -bashlogger -build +nls 2,517 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r3 [4.8-r2] -build +nls -static 1,486 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.2] +X 2,835 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.8-r6] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 [20051223] 38 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r2 [2.16.1-r1] -multislot (-multitarget) +nls -test -vanil                                                                       la 12,298 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29  -bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcltk 5,960 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.7] +berkdb -debug +gdbm* -ithreads 9,886 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.7-r3] +berkdb -build -debug -doc +gdbm* -ithreads -perls                                                                       uid 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  -minimal 63 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.1 [1.01] 5 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.34  -minimal 93 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2 [3-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6] -emacs 903 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03] -minimal 7 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.35.1 [1.33.1] +nls 74 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.96 [5.2.1-r6] -acl +nls (-selinux) -static 5,008 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1 [1.2.12] 231 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 [5.0-r2] 1,986 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j [0.9.7e-r2] -bindist -emacs -test +zlib 3,213 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.0 [1.95.8] 440 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 [2.4.2] +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm* +ipv6 +ncu                                                                       rses -nocxx +readline +ssl -tcltk -ucs2 7,827 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 [0.1.4] -caps 52 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  -bindist -gmp -test 150 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15-r1 [2.14.1-r1] -build -static 181 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1_pre1-r1 [2.0.54] -build -doc (-elibc_FreeBSD) +elibc_glibc -e                                                                       libc_uclibc +linguas_pl* (-selinux) -userland_Darwin +userland_GNU 327 kB 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.16 [2.6.11-r2] 39,922 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 [2.86-r3] -bootstrap -build -ibm (-selinux) -static 100 kB                                                                        

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.1 [1.11.14-r3] -bootstrap -build -static -unicode 210 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-090-r1 [079-r1] (-selinux) 187 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r2] +nls -static 1,124 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 40,444 kB 

Total size of downloads: 147,559 kB

```

----------

## milu

odinstaluj coldplug

----------

## gibon

ok idzie update jak bedzie wszsytko wporzdku to dam znac

______---

Pozdro

----------

## piotruspan

to po co wcześniej pisałeś, że robiłeś emerge --sync ???

mam dziwne wrażenie, że Ty jednak się z motyką na słońce porywasz...

ale może, jak ze dwa systemy zj..epsujesz, i nie stracisz do Gentoo cierpliwości, to z nami zostaniesz  :Smile: 

----------

## gibon

nic sie nie martw w linuxie siedze klka lat ale gentoo od niedawna, po zrobieniu tego update totalnie mi sie skopal system, małe zmiany jajka i kilka updatow i dziala, dzieki pozdro

----------

